# Finally found an excellent bike with bonus known history! 38ish Wards Hawthorne



## jpromo (Nov 3, 2011)

Local pick from Craigslist. A mostly complete late 30's Wards Hawthorne. Any photos I've seen with this model have referred to it as a Zep model. Mostly complete and looks like all the parts that are present are original. Has a very old but well done paint job (no house paint or spray bomb job) with hand attempted pinstripes. Somebody took the effort to reference the original paint scheme.

It was the fellows uncle's who had bought it used when he was young. The uncle was contacted by the original owner about 7 years ago who tried to buy the bike back. He didn't want to sell. The original owner passed away a few years ago and the man's uncle just passed away this year. He also had his aunt's bike which was a nice springer Higgins but I didn't have the green for that too.

Front wheel was changed out at some point before it was painted, one pedal is brazed on making it very awkward to ride because it's not quite straight, missing the carrier taillight, rear reflector, drop stand clip, horn unit, and light toggle switch.

Has cool in-tank battery can. Dual Silver Rays, need lenses. Cleveland welding fork lock; no key though.

The fellow also mentioned he got a higher offer from Virginia if he'd ship it. So I'm sorry Chris! It'll be well-loved here.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Nov 3, 2011)

PM me if you wanna sell the Colson dropstand.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh yeah and the Carlisle Lightnings are like NOS. Some sidewall cracking but the casting nub is still present down the middle of the treads.


----------



## npence (Nov 3, 2011)

That bike was  a great deal I also seen it on CL but knew I was to late with that kind of price tag on it. great find.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 3, 2011)

WOW!Good score!!!!!


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was exchanging email’s with Chris this morning when he thought he might get the bike and just after he found out he didn’t. It’s good to see this bike did come to ground with a CABE member who will appreciate what it is, as that was a fear I had when I found out it wasn't going to Chris. 

These bikes were the follow up Zep model to the earlier offering that used the Snyder Sport Fastback frame, They were introduced in the Spring/Summer issue of the consumer catalog and offered again in the Fall/Winter 1938/1939. They were replaced in the SS 39 catalog by the 5-Bar Zep model.

The bike is based on the Cleveland Welding “Bent-Tank” model that CWC designed in 1936. CWC was becoming a major player at Montgomery Ward before this specific model was introduced and MW must have liked the design because for 1938 they chose it to become their top steel model and then coerced H.P. Snyder to produce a version of the bike to meet the assumed demand for it.

The two versions were sold side by side and are similar enough that in the day they could be substituted to a customer with no one being the wiser. For collectors today, the differences literally scream out….If you have the ears for them. (they are at a pitch that still is beyond the range of many).

Anyway this bike is the CWC version and does share many parts with the Snyder version. Differences include the frame, the fork, and the way the rack is formed to connect to the seat binder (the Snyder version used a pinch bolt through the seat stays instead of an elevated clamp.) The fenders and the fender stays are also completely different between the two versions and that is how I knew this was the CWC version from the bad Craig’s List photos. If you have a bare frame the easiest way to differentiate the two is that CWC used a straight, tubular upper rear fender bridge while the Snyder versions have an arched bridge.

As you can probably tell I am fond of these bikes and can share more about them.

Looking at the better photos here it appears that the bike has been at least touched up or partially repainted as the quality of the pin striping is below factory levels in some places.
It is never easy to judge these things in photos so I can’t tell how extensive that work was. The plus that comes with that condition, is it leaves you open to using and enjoying the bike as is, (it’s quite presentable and the patina looks great!) or at some point you could restore it knowing your are not destroying the original factory paint job…best of both worlds. _(editors note... he said that, you should read the text more closely before going off)_

I am, of course interested in the serial number on this bike for my data base if you don’t mind posting it or PMing it to me…and I’d be happy to tell you more about the bike if you are interested or have questions…

Oh and the drop stand is not a Colson stand. Both Colson and CWC used braced stands and it appears that they may have also been supplied to at least some of the Snyder built Hawthornes as well. While the braces make them look like Colson stands, winning points go to Colson for their design which uses fixed studs and with cotters as drop pivots. The CWC version uses convention shoulder bolts for mounting and they generally dropped the additional bracing after 1938.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 3, 2011)

You're great, Phil, thanks. I was thinking it was CWC and planned on sending the serial your way when I get around to flipping it over and doing a little preliminary cleaning and tinkering 

I'm really loving this bike as it's my first real goodie in my collection of non-deluxe or far-from-complete bikes.

If anybody knows any of the stuff I'm missing in the tank, or has a picture of what it should be complete, I'd love to see/hear. I have the horn button but need light switch and horn unit. Also, I don't know how the connection is made at the plus end of the battery.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 3, 2011)

*A really cool bike!*

Phil you always have plenty of passion and info for CWC bicycles. And always enjoy reading them. Someday I will own a CWC bicycle. 


DROP-STAND

CWC and a couple other bike manufactures mostly CWC from what I've seen did use the similar drop-stand, the only thing different from CWC drop stand you see on this nice Hawthorne it attaches to the frame ears with separate nut and bolt. Colson have pins that are part of the stand then you cotter pin them on the frame ears. CWC stands look identical but do not attach the same way at all.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Nov 3, 2011)

The more you know...(as NBC says)

funny, i just sold a CWC dropstand cuz it didnt have those Colson pegs


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations!
I really, really wanted that bicycle...primarily because I am needing to complete my 39 Hawthorne 5-bar zep with fenders and a rack having the same patina.
In seeing the detail much better and conversation with Phil, it wouldn't have worked for me, however, I still would have been very pleased to get it and keep it like it is.
You got a great deal on a great bike, and my higher offer was to intice the seller to ship the bicycle as a second option should his first option not come through... not to break his appointment with you.
Being geographically challenged in most cases with CL listings, I offer a little more than asking for the trouble of getting a bicycle to the shop for shipping.
Enjoy and appreciate, Chris


----------



## jpromo (Nov 4, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> You got a great deal on a great bike, and my higher offer was to intice the seller to ship the bicycle as a second option should his first option not come through... not to break his appointment with you.




Of course I didn't think that  He just handed me an index card and said if I wanted to make 50$ I could call the number on it for "Chris from Virginia" and I laughed and told him I know exactly who it is.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 4, 2011)

Incredible bike! Love the condition it is in! I hate to ask but am real curious the asking price. Either way, nice score!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 4, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> Incredible bike! Love the condition it is in! I hate to ask but am real curious the asking price. Either way, nice score!




Yeah it was definitely an inside stored bicycle. The price the seller was asking? Well I didn't steal it from him but the pair of Silver rays could bring about what I paid for the bike. Though, both parties left happy


----------



## Aaron Dempsey (Dec 8, 2012)

*help?*

I have a similar Hawthorne but not sure what yr it is.. Who/where could i best find this info? Please  Ty




ONFIG]76215[/ATTACH]


----------

